# LPGA Golfer



## LauraBen

Hey!

A lot of the times the golfers in the LPGA do not get the attention they deserve, so I thought I share this awesome article about this female golfer on her way!

Let me know what you think of her chances and who are your favorites on the LPGA!

LPGA Golfer Connor 

Thanks!


----------



## edricwage

LauraBen said:


> Hey!
> 
> A lot of the times the golfers in the LPGA do not get the attention they deserve, so I thought I share this awesome article about this female golfer on her way!
> 
> Let me know what you think of her chances and who are your favorites on the LPGA!
> 
> LPGA Golfer Connor
> 
> Thanks![/
> 
> You have a point. Thanks for the article, I love reading it. She's so pretty,sexy snd hot. I can't imagine her excel in golf, where they said that a man's sport.


----------

